# Sign Petition: United States Postal Service: Remove the picture of the GSD from post



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Saw this on Facebook - Sign the petition ( link below ) to get the Post Office to remove this picture of a German Shepherd on their post card.

Petition Link


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Done.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Signed!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

signed!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

done


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

So signed!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Signed.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Done


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think I know that dog, he lives in GR, MI! 
signed....


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

signed, being in the business i`m in, the post office, fedx and ups are here most every day, either for pick up or drop off, the post office is the worst, "_*I wont deliver your packages cause there`s dog`s barking and carrying on in your house"*_, I have been round and round with these people, the latest one says she`s afraid of dog`s, I asked her if the post office offered class`s on dog`s and what to watch out for, she says yes but she doesn't go, i went ballistic a few years ago when they stuck a red sticker inside my mail box, which denotes, "vicious dog on property" ok, sorry about the rant, hope they dont send me one of those post cards


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Should be a picture of a chi-weenie. Worst possible breed bite combo I can think of. ETA: Signed!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My elder brother has a collie, my little brother had GSDs and a GR, my oldest brother's step son has American Bull dogs, and with my parent's Cujo (RIP GSD), and my GSDs, the only one of all of us to attack the mailman was my middle brother's beagle/dachsund mix. 

Maybe they should have a little dog mix on their post card. But you have to admit, the GSD is so much more impressive. I mean, if you see a post card with a snarling chi-weenie, wouldn't you be more inclined to laugh about the whole thing.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

selzer said:


> Maybe they should have a little dog mix on their post card. But you have to admit, the GSD is so much more impressive. I mean, if you see a post card with a snarling chi-weenie, wouldn't you be more inclined to laugh about the whole thing.


Too right! If we're going for shock value, let's just put a picture of a hippo brutally slaying a village of people. Talk about impact... I hate it when I go to drop off mail and end up smack dab in the middle of my neighbor's hippo pond. Darn thing should have a fence.


----------



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

Done


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Done!

I will say though our UPS man rocks. He's always very friendly and respectful of my boys (GSD and husky) and has the nicest things to say about Cafall (my GSD).


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have signed.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Done.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Signed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Signed it!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## klburen (Aug 3, 2013)

Signed



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

The problem isnt the breed its the people. My brother is a mail carrier and someone left thier dog out/unattended. That dog knocked him down and caused him to brake his back. He was only 37 at the time. I dont like that they used a GSD for the poster but, they felt they had to pick a dog. 

I think this is a lose lose situ for the post ofc. People here are upset that they used a GSD, the pit people would have been just as upset if they had used a pitbull, as would the chow people or any other breed specific group for dogs with bad reputations. 

Dont get me wrong, I hope they do remove it as it causes the breed to be perceived by people as aggressive etc etc. But I wont be surprised if they dont and if they do and they change it the next dog breed group will have the same response.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I think the whole thing is silly! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Done


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

signed!!


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

done and done and posted on FB


----------



## icanhike (Jan 7, 2012)

*USPS change of heart?*

FYI - Here is the latest picture on the USPS website, date May 2013...


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I think the newer picture conveys a better message: that any dog, even a "cute" one, can bite.

I hated seeing the GSD portrayed with that stereotype.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

icanhike said:


> FYI - Here is the latest picture on the USPS website, date May 2013...


LOL!!! That sends shivers of fear down my spine. Don't get me wrong, I think I have bitten by poodles more than any other breed, but whatever. 

I did not sign. I think that the post office probably picked the GSD, because it looks intimidating, it is very popular, and unfortunately there ARE a lot of bites attributed to our breed. 

If we the GSD owners do not like how our dogs are portrayed, what are we DOING about changing that perception. Has anyone taken a poll of what dog breeds have chewed on postal workers in the past 12 months? I mean, if GSDs were the number one or the number two, then we have no leg to stand on, even as popular as they are -- that's just an excuse. 

If they are number 19 -- then maybe we should expose the scandle. 

We need more information.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also didn't sign it:lurking:

Sue pretty much summed up my thoughts. I think no matter what breed they put on the sign it's going to tick people off. Perhaps a stick figure dog? lol


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm not sure why a picture of a dog was necessary at all to get their message across. The point is to make people aware dogs can bite mail carriers not scare home owners. If anything the point this gets across is don't worry about your dog unless it looks vicious.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

done


----------

